

Ask HN: Do we have to do everything by ourselves? - jgnatch

Every time you created a new company, you worked on every aspect of starting a company. You and your team would code, design, copy-write, create marketing strategies and try to promote it by writing blog posts.<p>You would start each project with, as it seems at the moment, infinite amounts of energy. You would listen to customers to find out their problems, create well-designed products and receive great early feedback. But the thing is, you just can&#x27;t get the ball rolling. You hit a wall. Getting the amount of customers you expected seems impossible.<p>You stop and try to start something new. You and your team fool yourselves thinking that in the next strategy or product everything&#x27;s going to be all right and you are not going to fail again dealing with the same problem.<p>This story is my story and I can imagine lots of you have been through this.<p>We are a SaaS company. We are a team of 5 co-founders and we hired zero employees, zero PR agencies &amp; zero social media managers.<p>We&#x27;ve received an angel investment from an incubator in Latin America and we have salaries below the market, so we burn our money slowly. I always thought -and still think - that one was one of our biggest strengths but recently I&#x27;ve been thinking that we are going nowhere slowly.<p>Marketing and promotion is not one of our strengths. It is very difficult for us to keep any strategy going on for more than two weeks. Maybe is our anxiety for quick results, maybe we are not doing things right or maybe we just don&#x27;t have the necessary energy.<p>I really need you to help me understand what should we do. Should we keep trying to do everything on our own and keep learning or hire agencies or freelancers that could help us filling those gaps with their experience?
======
domaniac
You mention that marketing and promotion is not one of your strengths.
I.presume none of the 5 cofounders is a marketing guy. Maybe getting a
marketing guy on board can bring clarity to the process of bringing customers
to your website. Having said that, its not necessary to having a marketing
specialist. Make a list of all potential traffic sources - eg googladwords,
facebook ads, stumble upon, ads on forums and test them all out to find which
works for you.

If you can mention what your business is maybe others here can help you with a
marketing strategy

